

How evil is eval? - heseltine
http://javascriptweblog.wordpress.com/2010/04/19/how-evil-is-eval/

======
heseltine
@seven - I think the reason for the article was to demonstrate that eval is
sometimes necessary - the proof is that even Douglas Crockford himself uses it
in his parse JSON method, as do JQuery and Prototype frameworks - and he shows
us the examples. I was pretty impressed

~~~
seven
Good point, but I still believe that most uses of eval are completely
unnecessary and are a result of not knowing the 'power' of the used language.

To quote Crockford: “eval is Evil: The eval function is the most misused
feature of JavaScript. Avoid it”

To avoid something does not mean to never use it at all.

The reason I commented this article was perhaps a bit.. hmm.. lets say I was
in a bad mood. I felt the author just took a prominent name, a quote, and then
he stated the obvious.

Crockford is talking about misusing. I probably do not know enough about
javascript to know for sure, but I would guess that his use of eval is not a
'misuse'.

------
seven
I would say the second commenter on the blog gets it:

… So basically – if you think you have to use eval there's probably another
(more correct) way of doing it. (Rasmus Fløe)

------
robotron
Wonderful article. Made me think, anyway.

